# Hiya.



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm what to say.

I'm la volpe. I live in Alberta, Canada and I work as a dog groomer. I have three dogs but unfortunately I no longer have horses. My mare passed away in February and I re-homed my gelding in April. I took a break from riding for some time [since Novemberish when my mare became injured], but I'm slowly getting back into it and looking for a new horse. c:


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi! Welcome  someone was actually looking for a dog groomer on another post not very long ago...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks c:
Maybe I'll stumble into it eventually!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Either way, welcome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum it is tough when you lose the horse you love take time is good when you feel right you will ride again


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hello & welcome from Midwest, USA


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!  

Sorry to hear about your loss but I'm happy that you are getting back into horses. 

What kind of dogs?! 

We're glad you're here! May you learn lots and make lots of friends as well!


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks c:
I have a 4 month old Frenchie/Boston, a 9 year old Chocolate Lab, and an 8 year old Mutt with three legs.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww what lovely dogs!! If you have pictures we'd love to see them! There's a picture section on here reserved for oggling over gorgeous animals we have or know or want to know


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely c: I love showing off my furry kids.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Hiya Tay! Glad to see you here!


----------

